# Firearms tucked away to repel a home invasion.



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So I remember a Doomsday Prepper episode with an old couple in one of the Carolinas. The guy had two LARGE firearm safes load to the gills. Plus around the house he had firearms tucked away in case of a home invasion, etc. Since wife and I don't carry in the house (right now) I have a few strategically hidden items for the just in case scenario. I have to admit, it is a pain putting them in the safe every time we leave but obviously I won't take the chance of someone breaking in and stealing them. Anybody else do similar or different storage for an emergency?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Since we have no kids,we have some stuff tucked away in strategic locations.rest is in the safe.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

We have kids, so we can't keep them anywhere a child might come upon them. However, I am totally drooling over this: https://tacticalwalls.com/shop/1450m-bundle/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Same here. Weapons are placed for quick use.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I try to keep one small gun in my pocket at all times. Hopefully that can make them pause long enough to get to Mr. Sig next to the bed and or the big Bertha's in the closet.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have kids, so i just carry.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

troyp47000 said:


> I have kids, so i just carry.


This.

Plus a safe. Eventually I'll keep an extra or two close by when at home, once the kid is a bit older.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I used to when I was paranoid living in the city. Now my home is so small I just carry a pistol or revolver on my person


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We have a minimum of a handgun in every room, including the bathroom. A mix of semi-autos and revolvers. All loaded.

We don't get visited often by the grandkids, so we don't have to make our home "kid-proof" very often. 

We also have a 20 gauge shotgun and a 12 gauge shotgun hidden in strategic places.

The "heavy artillery" is in the gun safe.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I meant i carry when at home. And outside of the house obviously.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

all I can say about that is what kind of invasion requires me to stash a small fortune in fire arms all over my house.
heck I saw that episode and All I thought was those people must be like rich or something just one of the safes and the amount of fire arms in it could set a person up for several decades.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No kids or grand kids around here, just adults, all have ccw's.
There are several handguns in every room hidden at the ready.
Several long guns next to the beds, 18" shotguns and m4 carbines.
Multiple safes with the remainder stored, in multiple locations or in the bunker.
The mg's are the most secured.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is prudent to be prepared in this way. I was until I lost all my firearms in that boating accident on lake Erie.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a little more modest in my firearms placement. a .22 rifle by the door for skunks, a pistol in the bedroom, a pistol in the glove box, and a pistol strategically stashed (all I'm saying about that location).

Although I've been hearing so many coyotes the last week I'm probably going to prop a carbine next to the .22.

No kids but I don't want my home to resemble an armed camp.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If I were to acquire a fire arm I would have them in my nite stand and some large 762x51 magazine feed rifle next to it. I would like to have a German Shepherd named cujo and a pit bull mix named mangaloid to let me know when some one was lurking about.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I use to have several handguns around the house (kids all gone) but I too lost mine in a flood... sad to say.

1895gunner


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Geez, I thought you were referring to a video game that I used to play. I had guns stashed everywhere in the bunker I had in that game. I think it was called "Wolfen SS" or something like that.

I would never own REAL guns. Those things are dangerous and they kill a lot of people! 

I have a couple of BB guns that LOOK like the real thing, but that's it. I've got a cutlery set, and if some armed thugs enter my home, I won't hesitate to use those sharp knives!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As said in another post, would be ready for any invaders the dogs did not eat coming in.
They are trained no bark, just attack unless they hear "auss" from family members.
I swear the dobie mix looks at me at times like i was lunch.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If I had any guns left over from the sale when gun prices went through the roof. Heck I'd even have one in the bathroom, you never know. But the dog and a few knives will have to do now.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I do have grandkids about so I take a different approach. I keep most of my guns in a vault. I have only a home defense 12 gauge shotgun at the ready. There is a trigger lock on it and I have to rack it in order to chamber it. The key is around my neck and we drill ever so often. If the dogs bark, we can be eagles up in 4 seconds. She goes to the other bedroom and gets the main battle rifle. After that, it just sucks to be a burglar.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The safest place to have a firearm that isn't locked up is on your hip, to keep it away from any kids in the house or to have it at hand in the event of an emergency. Just keep a cover shirt by the door to put on when you go out so as not scare the sheeple near you. 

I would hate to have to run to reach for a weapon with bg's in chase. If you keep them placed throughout the house, do you lock them up every time you leave home or just take your chances against a burglary? (that's rhetorical folks)


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have kids so all my guns are locked up. But I do have 3 loaded weapons locked up in different locations to make it easier to access them. I don't think I could carry around the house unless there was a known threat, like escaped convicts or a rash of home invasions in the area. If I started carrying without any of those reasons I think my wife would finally think that I have gone over the edge.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Eve West said:


> We have kids, so we can't keep them anywhere a child might come upon them. However, I am totally drooling over this: https://tacticalwalls.com/shop/1450m-bundle/


Ive seen a few vids on youtube with installations etc. That is pretty ideal


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> It is prudent to be prepared in this way. I was until I lost all my firearms in that boating accident on lake Erie.


The more i hear it the more i mourn your loss.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

The more I hear it the more I want to go fishing with a magnet.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

A hardened entrance will slow invasions down and give you more time.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

We keep guns loaded around the house when the kids were growing up. I always exposed my boys to weapons so that they had very little curiosity about them. And knew well enough not to mess with them when I wasn’t around. I’m not saying this is good practice for you but I felt comfortable with my decision. But back then we drive cars without seatbelts too.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> We keep guns loaded around the house when the kids were growing up. I always exposed my boys to weapons so that they had very little curiosity about them. And knew well enough not to mess with them when I wasn't around. I'm not saying this is good practice for you but I felt comfortable with my decision. But back then we drive cars without seatbelts too.


This is how I was brought up. I think it worked out fine for me. I still believe that it is up to the parent to judge the child. Mine are placed around is stash boxes but I always have one in my pocket or on my hip.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I have kids, so the guns are always locked up. But I have a number of hidden pistol safes positioned so that I'll remain armed even if I'm cut off from my main safe.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have most of the guns in the safe. I just have a semi auto mouse gun in my pocket all the time. I know that's not much for a gun battle so I left some guns and distributed them through out the house. a rifle and a handgun in each of the kids rooms. The kids have the right to defend themselves too, besides I may not be home when an attack happens, so its up to them to defend their mama.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> The safest place to have a firearm that isn't locked up is on your hip, to keep it away from any kids in the house or to have it at hand in the event of an emergency. Just keep a cover shirt by the door to put on when you go out so as not scare the sheeple near you.
> 
> I would hate to have to run to reach for a weapon with bg's in chase. If you keep them placed throughout the house, do you lock them up every time you leave home or just take your chances against a burglary? (that's rhetorical folks)


thank you!!!


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Catering to the thief by altering what you do in your house is cowardly and weak minded. 

Placing defensive weapons within reach is sensible. We had gun cabinets, were trained how to handle the weapons and respected our parents. Respect and knowledge is lacking.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As others have alluded to, nice to have a guard/watch dog. Our little rat terrier won't say boo when I come in the door. Once we're home any knock on the door or loud bang, like I shut the bathroom cabinet too loud and he's off to the races. They're more than worth their weight in gold. JMO.  Sorry to go of topic. If the wife falls asleep on the couch, he lays next to her, I have a hard time to wake her up, pretty protective little guy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No kids so mine are where I can get to them quickly if need be. My first line of defense though is the dogs. They alert me if anyone gets within 50 yards of the door.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have to interject this, don't carry only when you will feel threatened! Misery comes in pleasant places, learn to carry like you carry your wallet, naked without it! jmho.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yesterday I had to wait for my daughter for a little while so I spent some time looking at home invasion videos that were caught on surveillance cameras from YouTube there were a few good videos were peoples cats were standing there watching the door as someone was trying to break in of course the cat does not bark or make any noise to wake anyone up and when the robber actually enters the house the cats run off in the one video very interesting in a few instances the robbers stand on the other side of the door beating or kicking on the door with the homeowner on the other side I would seriously be tempted to unlock the door and let the clown in if I was awake and aware with both dogs and a trusty sidearm that I'm still considering purchasing


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 12699


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I done lost the rabbit trail on this thread. The point seems to be the best gun is one which a person reach very espeditously when things get out of hand..or headed South as some might say.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> . . . learn to carry like you carry your wallet, naked without it! jmho.


I have always called that a head, a $$ and ball check. Keys, wallet, pistol.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I done lost the rabbit trail on this thread. The point seems to be the best gun is one which a person reach very espeditously when things get out of hand..or headed South as some might say.


Original thread:
So I remember a Doomsday Prepper episode with an old couple in one of the Carolinas. The guy had two LARGE firearm safes load to the gills. Plus around the house he had firearms tucked away in case of a home invasion, etc. Since wife and I don't carry in the house (right now) I have a few strategically hidden items for the just in case scenario. I have to admit, it is a pain putting them in the safe every time we leave but obviously I won't take the chance of someone breaking in and stealing them. Anybody else do similar or different storage for an emergency?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Grandparents, parents, uncles, aunts, and cousins were all raised with firearms in the home.

The children were taught in no uncertain terms they were off limits; locks were not needed. They are not toys and were not to be touched.

As we grew we were introduced to safe handling, marksmanship and hunting. Christmas or birthdays our responsibility was rewarded with the first air rifle, then a 22.

In the fall we brought our guns to school, after hunting our way there, checked them with the principal, and later hunted our way home. 

How children have changed. I would not trust most kids today with access to firearms, and that is a sad comment on parenting. I'm proud to say I do trust my nephews and nieces, but I wouldn't trust the neighbors kids with a sharp knife or a hammer.

The government telling you what to do in your own home is an intrusion and that includes your firearms. But you need to know whom you let into your home.


----------



## Ellipsis (Sep 9, 2015)

paraquack said:


> So I remember a Doomsday Prepper episode with an old couple in one of the Carolinas. The guy had two LARGE firearm safes load to the gills. Plus around the house he had firearms tucked away in case of a home invasion, etc. Since wife and I don't carry in the house (right now) I have a few strategically hidden items for the just in case scenario. I have to admit, it is a pain putting them in the safe every time we leave but obviously I won't take the chance of someone breaking in and stealing them. Anybody else do similar or different storage for an emergency?


I feel that hiding firearms around the house is the same as leaving them just laying around, so I don't do it. My self-defense gun is either on my person or locked away.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

Ellipsis said:


> I feel that hiding firearms around the house is the same as leaving them just laying around, so I don't do it. My self-defense gun is either on my person or locked away.


I agree all my guns are locked in my safe, except my personal carry pistol.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought my baby boy knew not to mess with guns..then he fired off the Star .380 through the dresser drawer in the bed room and knocked the rear end out of all my underwear which was folded up neatly in the drawer. Do not trust kids.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In the gun safe, in my truck, by my bed (hidden as I still have a 20 in college and a 16 year old at home - the 25 year old is on his own) and on/near me as needed. All my kids know gun safety, and can shoot as well, so I am living on a prayer that they practice what was taught and don't act stupid. But I seriously doubt they know where the hidden ones are.


----------

